# Motorway tolls in Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

For the first timers in Greece the motorway toll system can be confusing.

Class 1 Cars

Class 2 Cars towing caravans

Class 3 Motorhomes and minibuses.

It can be confusing as class 2 pay a higher rate than class 3.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

